# Hop Shortage ..



## braufrau (4/12/07)

So there's a lot of hoopla on the web, all coming from American sites, about the dreaded hop shortage?
Has anyone felt the effects yet in the land of Oz?

I guess we're a little buffered because
a) we don't have a lot of craftbreweries and the megaswill wont be badly affected.
B) the tax sort of acts as a buffer, so increased hop prices mean a smaller % increase per bottle, even
if the absolute increase is the same.

But as homebrewers we'll be directly affected.

Why are americans feeling the pinch already and not us?


----------



## Hutch (4/12/07)

braufrau said:


> Why are americans feeling the pinch already and not us?


I spoke to Ross not long ago about this - he would be a good person to answer...


----------



## BoilerBoy (4/12/07)

Have read a few articles on this and it seems that in the US there was an over supply of hops a few years back and the prices mean't that it wasn't profitable to grow them. 
The acreage set aside for hop growing was nearly halved with the increase demand of bio-fuels farmers have switched to growing corn because its far more profitable.

On top of all that there has been poor weather and storm damage in some of the major hop growing regions including Europe.

One article I read said some growers are now replanting some hops, but it will takea few years to be able to meet current demand, sadly it was mentioned that it could be at the expense of some lower acid aroma varieties, demand and price for megaswill breweries being the major driving facter.

Cheers
BB


----------



## Jye (4/12/07)

braufrau said:


> Why are americans feeling the pinch already and not us?



Its coming  

Have a listen to The BN to here it straight from Ralph Olsen, President of Hopunion.


----------



## troydo (4/12/07)

sounds like its wits and saisons on the board then...


----------



## Lukes (4/12/07)

Don't forget 4% of the high alpha American was lost in the Yakima Fire (was that a year ago) !



> About 4 percent of the nation's total hop yield was lost to fire, as 2 million pounds of the pungent beer-making crop smoldered in a Yakima warehouse….
> "This will affect the U.S. market particularly because in some of the varieties, there was a feeling we were already a little short this year," said Ann George, the administrator for the Moxee-based Washington Hop Commission.
> Representatives of the Steiner company declined to comment Monday afternoon. The hops, packed in 10,000 bales weighing about 200 pounds each, were probably worth between $1.75 and $2 per pound, based on average prices this year, George said. That puts the fire's monetary damage between $3.5 million and $4 million. Depending on the varieties, the hops' value per pound could be even higher, she said….
> About 75 percent of the nation's hops are produced in the Yakima Valley.




edit: typo's


----------



## MHB (4/12/07)

I for one, and I am sure other retailers; have been forward-stocking for some time, usually at this time of year I am trying to get rid of the older hops in anticipation of the new season.

This year I am stockpiling the best of the American hops in anticipation of supply problems.

The hops next year might not be the current season hops, but I dont see much problem with supply of the major varieties. If they are well stored I think you will be happy with what will be available.

MHB


----------



## Hutch (4/12/07)

Better start getting used to POR in our APA's :lol:


----------



## Cortez The Killer (7/2/08)

BYO has an article on the shortage

The general gist is that while it may be hard to get certain varieties - other varieties should keep homebrewers going

http://www.byo.com/feature/1715.html - article

The article also has a good explanation as to why the crisis has come about

I've got just under 2kg in the freezer - hopefully it'll see me through the next patch

260g East Kent Goldings 5.0% 
15g Pacific Gem 14% 
10g Centennial 9.9%
23g Cascade 5.5%
264g Amarillo 8.9%
230g Hallertau 3.7%
80g Green Bullet 11%
200g Cascade 5.8%
200g Chinock 12.4%
200g Fuggles 6.1%
200g Northern Brewer 6.7%
200g Saaz 3.2%
100g Tetnang 4.3%

Cheers


----------



## dig (7/2/08)

My year's worth of new season American hops arrived today. Simcoe, Centennial, Amarillo, Willamette and Cascade. No problem. Prices were even pretty good.


----------



## Fents (7/2/08)

Seems the whole family is in a bit of a shortage too...


----------



## Canumbler (7/2/08)

Fents: I've heard that's to do with the way the weather's been (hot).
Just hearsay though, no real knowledge.


----------



## blackbock (7/2/08)

No shortage of Cluster hops here: My 2007/08 season crop is almost ready!


----------



## Fents (7/2/08)

Canumbler said:


> Fents: I've heard that's to do with the way the weather's been (hot).
> Just hearsay though, no real knowledge.



maybe.


----------



## sah (7/2/08)

Cortez The Killer said:


> BYO has an article on the shortage
> http://www.byo.com/feature/1715.html - article



Gruit or Screw It! Good piece. Bon Scott even gets a mention. Back in Green.

We'll survive.

Scott

Ps. Drinking a glass from a 46L batch, 14 IBU (65 gm) with loads of flavour.


----------



## Batz (7/2/08)

Relax


This sort of talk puts up our prices ! <_< 

Batz


----------



## domonsura (7/2/08)

I've felt the effects......just try and get POR atm...... :huh: . According to a couple of very reliable sources (ie: my suppliers) the US micros have come over and taken all the available POR, and there are a few varieties that are a little difficult to get.
I'm of the belief that it's going to get worse before it gets better, but with open minds with regard to hop useage in recipes and not insisting on necessarily using the 'traditional' hop in every recipe and perhaps being a little adventurous, and also applying conservative practices in the amounts we use and the way we use them - ie: use a high alpha to bump the bitterness up and flavour with the lower alpha hops instead of using bucketloads of low alpha's to bitter a brew (as nice as this, and I'm quite guilty of this one too)...we'll get through.
I encourage everyone to branch out and try some of the other varieties,particularly those from NZ. They may not be 'just like the real thing', but they are hops, in good supply, available in flowers, and some of them are absolutely outstanding. 

But then again...I'm heavily biased.......very heavily...


----------



## sah (7/2/08)

domonsura said:


> I've felt the effects......just try and get POR atm...... :huh: . According to a couple of very reliable sources (ie: my suppliers) the US micros have come over and taken all the available POR, and there are a few varieties that are a little difficult to get.



Maybe I can auction my POR pellets on eBay for a tidy profit :lol:


----------



## staggalee (7/2/08)

but that`s not your fault- you can`t help it :lol: 

stagga.


----------



## Tony (7/2/08)

i will not be upset if we cant get US hops but the fact that the bloody yanks are using all our yummy POR is a bit of an issue with me.

dont they have pine cones or pine-o-clean to brew with??

if all i can get is Nz hops i will be a happy boy for a long time....... its half of what i use. 

cheers


----------



## bugwan (7/2/08)

Election year?

I've just run through my last half dozen brews (although I've had a 5 month hiatus) and I use hops pretty generously from all sources (US, UK, New Zealand etc).

Tony, we meet again (in another thread)... Pine-O-Cleen is the rage at the moment at city bars...don't knock it :huh: 
Pine-O-Cleen shots in Melbourne

edit: spel


----------



## Millet Man (7/2/08)

domonsura said:


> I've felt the effects......just try and get POR atm...... :huh: . According to a couple of very reliable sources (ie: my suppliers) the US micros have come over and taken all the available POR, and there are a few varieties that are a little difficult to get.


We haven't been able to get POR for about 6 months and just recently Chinook has also become unavailable. The excuse is that due to the shortage the high alpha hops have been bought out by the hop extract manufacturers. The highest alpha's I can get at the moment are Target at 9% and Brewer's Gold at 8%, so no POR means you use more hops to make up the AA% difference and you pay higher price per kilo for imported product. Cost is not the major issue but it all adds up and eats away at your margin like this weeks excise increase. Lower alpha aroma and flavour hops are in good supply.

Cheers, Andrew.


----------



## PostModern (8/2/08)

I am so glad I didn't give away my 1/2 kilo of 06 Pride Plus 13% flowers. I should be right until 09


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (8/2/08)

domonsura said:


> I encourage everyone to branch out and try some of the other varieties,particularly those from NZ. They may not be 'just like the real thing', but they are hops, in good supply, available in flowers, and some of them are absolutely outstanding.
> 
> But then again...I'm heavily biased.......very heavily...



Could not agree more with this. The kiwi hop flowers I have tried so far have been nothing short of spectacular!

C&B
TDA


----------



## warrenlw63 (8/2/08)

THE DRUNK ARAB said:


> Could not agree more with this. The kiwi hop flowers I have tried so far have been nothing short of spectacular!
> 
> C&B
> TDA



+1  

Warren -


----------



## Lukes (8/2/08)

+ 2 
 

Can we end/delete this thread, otherwise the Americans may read this and buy all the Kiwi high alpha's


----------



## braufrau (8/2/08)

I suppose the australia and NZ hop harvests are imminent and therefore the POR crisis should be somewhat relieved in the next few months??? :unsure:


----------



## AUHEAMIC (8/2/08)

Speaking of hop shortages could anyone in the Melbourne area spare 20 grams of Magnum. Cant find any anywhere :angry:


----------



## dig (8/2/08)

braufrau said:


> I suppose the australia and NZ hop harvests are imminent and therefore the POR crisis should be somewhat relieved in the next few months??? :unsure:


It's usually mid-year before NZ hops have been picked, dried, processes, packed and shipped here.


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (8/2/08)

Peels said:


> Speaking of hop shortages could anyone in the Melbourne area spare 20 grams of Magnum. Cant find any anywhere :angry:



Imagine doing what I did yesterday instead of 40grams of magnum as a bittering addition using 160grams of odds and sods!


----------



## mfdes (8/2/08)

braufrau said:


> I suppose the australia and NZ hop harvests are imminent and therefore the POR crisis should be somewhat relieved in the next few months??? :unsure:



You guys are in for a big surprise when the Aussie '08 harvest is expected out.


----------



## Stuster (8/2/08)

mfdes said:


> You guys are in for a big surprise when the Aussie '08 harvest is expected out.




I hate surprises.  

So what do you think we have to look forward to?


----------



## domonsura (8/2/08)

I think we can look forward to a short spell of POR and some other Aus grown hops being briefly available, and then being gone again so quick we'll wonder if it was a dream.....


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (8/2/08)

Does anyone - apart from Tony - have dreams that involve Pride of Ringwood?


----------



## milpod (8/2/08)

As above,as long we have kiwi hops,I'm happy.

SSShh dont tell the yanks,"let them have por"


----------



## Northside Novice (10/7/09)

hi all :icon_cheers: 
fyi ... just read an article in camra's july 09 newspaper saying recent hail storms and gale force winds in the hop growing areas of Tettnang and Hallertau in Germany have severely damaged crops  Hope this doesnt effect supplies too much but still not very nice for all those lovely innocent hop bines .


----------



## mwd (10/7/09)

All new season hops have taken a hefty increase in price.

Stop growing the smoking Hemp start growing hops more profitable.


----------



## HoppingMad (10/7/09)

Nothing to worry about according to a Vic based commercial hop supplier I heard speak on the subject 2 weeks ago (not Ellerslie who are regulars on this forum, but would be interested in what they've heard). 

The storm did hit the town and surrounding area of Hallertau Germany, but according to what I heard other parts of Germany and Europe unaffected and there is more than enough Hallertau to take up the slack. 

On the hop vine I have heard however that the yank growers are trying to keep their hop prices up by ripping out crops to create a lessened supply from that part of the world - WTF?! <_< very weird situation that they would want to destroy something they've invested in but apparently the higher prices are worth it. Bizarre. Makes me very grumpy indeed.

Hopper.


----------



## Bribie G (10/7/09)

China is rapidly rising as a hop giant and will no doubt cause the US growers to re-evaluate.


----------



## katzke (11/7/09)

Lukes said:


> + 2
> 
> 
> Can we end/delete this thread, otherwise the Americans may read this and buy all the Kiwi high alpha's



Too late, we had NZ hops last year and still do.

As to a post about the Americans pulling up hops. That was a few years ago when the hop market was way down and they could not sell them all or make any return on there field expenses. What would you like them to do mow down the hops and not get any income from the field? They have been replanting and increasing acreage the last few years. Prices have been steady this year and I have not heard of any shortage yet. But I have not been on any of the American forums and I do live in Hop Country so even last year was not as bad as other parts of the States.


----------



## Wisey (18/8/09)

Hehe, already growing my own.

Like any responsible brewer


----------



## Bribie G (18/8/09)

Wisey said:


> Hehe, already growing my own.
> 
> Like any responsible brewer



Why not? According to Wikipedia the Liverpool Plains already produce several beer ingredients _The main crops include barley, chickpeas, faba beans, sorghum, sunflowers, soybeans, maize, wheat and cotton _ so why not the hops as well. 
What variety have you planted?


----------

